# Peanut butter/yogurt in Kongs - question



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been reading a lot of posts that say to fill a kong with peanut butter and/or yogurt and freeze it for a nice chew treat. When they say "fill" a kong - does it mean to fill the inside all the way? Is this too much for the puppy to have at one time?

Reason I am asking - Angel just turned 4 months old. I know she is starting to go through the teething stage, but even since we have had her, she has not had a lot of interest in settling down and chewing on stuff (like shortly before bedtime and I know she is getting tired). We have tried nylabones, one rawhide (which I prefer not to go that route anyway), bully sticks, paragon dental chews (she does mostly like these), himalayan milk chews (just tried these this week but so far not much interest), deer antler (not halved), freezing a damp towel tied in a knot. Most of the time she will chew on the paragon chews; bully sticks are 50/50. The rest of what we have tried - she might chew on for 1 or 2 mins then quits. I have not tried raw bones yet - still have to get over the idea of her chewing on raw bones and getting raw meat/smell all over the carpet!!

She does love peanut butter, I put maybe a teaspoon inside the kong so thinking about trying the freezing trick - just dont want to give her too much at a time!!

Thanks in advance - Everyone here is SOOO helpful!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's way too much peanut butter IMHO, but not necessarily too much plain yogurt or cottage cheese. 


A*lso, PLEASE don't give raw meat or raw bones on the carpet!!!!! Feed raw OUTSIDE*.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Emoore - honestly never even thought about the raw bones outside - probably because we dont let her outside unsupervised. We have 5 acres and don't it will be at least a year before we fully trust her to be in the yard unsupervised so she doesnt run off!

So if we went with natural yogurt, we could fill it up?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Canned 100% pumpkin is great for kongs. Just fill and freeze. I give Lucy one every night and she loves it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Depends on the size of the kong. A small or medium would be fine filled up imo... a large or xlarge would be too much for a pup. 

Can you keep her on a long lead oustide or a tie out supervised from inside while she eats her raw bone, or put her in a garage or tiled room perhaps?


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

i use plain yogurt (milk + cultures only) and add a touch of honey and freeze. Simba loves it. Gonna make a frozen Pumpkin + yogurt treat for him (AND MYSELF) to try tonight.

Hehe


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I do not put stuff inside kongs. First you cannot properly clean and sanitize the inside. Second many dogs have got their tongues trapped inside because they swell up when it gets inside the whole blocking the air release in the other end while trying to get food out.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, I don't let my dogs have their raw unsupervised. I usually go out into the yard with them and either sit on the porch and watch them or let them chew while I'm working outside. 


Or, like Danielle said, give it in a garage or tiled room.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> I do not put stuff inside kongs. First you cannot properly clean and sanitize the inside.


Why can't you? I haven't seemed to have an issue in the years I've been using them..


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> I do not put stuff inside kongs. First you cannot properly clean and sanitize the inside. Second many dogs have got their tongues trapped inside because they swell up when it gets inside the whole blocking the air release in the other end while trying to get food out.


Not sure why you think they can't be cleaned, but I just put in the dishwasher and they come out looking and smelling brand new every time.

And about the tongue getting stuck, I've never heard or experienced this once and I've been giving stuffed kongs for years. Where did you hear about this happening?


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I put mine on the top shelf of the dishwasher to sanitize them...after the dogs are done, they don't need much cleaning out

I make a new "flavor" every day for Sherman. I often mix banana/apple/or carrots (or a variety of other fresh fruits/veggies) with yogurt and some peanut butter and freeze it. Also if we are having company or some other thing where I would like him not to be crated, but kept busy I will mix his evening kibble in with yogurt or peanut butter and freeze it so that he has to "work" for his dinner. Takes him longer to eat, and wears him out. 
Today for example we had left over steak from dinner last night , so I mixed it with smashed banana and filled both their kongs and put them in the freezer.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

You can add kibble or other treats to the peanut butter/yogurt or whatever mixture you choose, as that will take up some space in there.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Kong's are diswasher/hot water safe ya'll! They can be properly cleaned!  

If you're scared of your pup's tongue getting stuck, buy the cylinder shaped ice cube trays for water bottles, line with plastic wrap and make sticks and let em stick out of the kong. =) compromise.

ps. edit** I use a popcicle tray and the one i use for the pups don't have the stick in them but I make them for me too, so we can have a treat together ^_^ they're pretty healthy treats so I figure why not!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

OK. Question. I've been wanting to get Rocco a kong because everyone seems to like them; but what happens when the stuff inside melts? I gave him a frozen carrot once and he made a mess all over the house as it thawed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Angelina03 said:


> OK. Question. I've been wanting to get Rocco a kong because everyone seems to like them; but what happens when the stuff inside melts? I gave him a frozen carrot once and he made a mess all over the house as it thawed.


They make a mess all over the house. Kinda like bones, kongs should be given in the crate, outside, or in another easy-to-clean area.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

Lots of good tips - thank you everyone. She stays in the bathroom when we are gone which is all tile so I can give them to her in there or outside under supervision


----------

